# driving license in Australia



## mherf84 (Sep 25, 2013)

I might move to mwlbourne or sydney next year and I only have Dubai driving license..not international.
How much would it cost for me to take the license? And how much time?

Thanks


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

It will depend on the state, but you should be able to convert your licence rather than resitting the tests. You must do this within three months of arriving. The exact cost will depend on how long you want your licence to last for and which state you are in - details can be found on the Vicroads or road transit authority (NSW) websites.


----------



## zelleralexander (Feb 20, 2014)

You can contact a certified translator and get the quote from him. You just need a certified translator to translate the driving license.


----------

